# 2013 Trek Mamba



## Jaxman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys, need some help. I was at the LBS today and they have a Trek Mamba for 999.95$ and they said they would knock 10% off..mayb I can squeeze more out of'em ??? my question is how do you all think this bike would hold up for a Clyde? I'm 6'4" 300. I have an 08/09 Trek 6000 21.5in frame and I have replaced mostly all the parts..wheels, brakes, crank, handlebars etc. Its set up pretty nice now. I really like the Mamba with the bigger frame (23in) and bigger wheels but do you guys with experience think I'd have to upgrade my wheels n other things? I don't look to beat my bike but I will ride over, down, through whatever the trail throws at me. What's your input ????


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

The only shortcoming of the Mamba in my opinion, would be the non tubeless rims. I have the Stache and my cousin rides a Mamba. I am set up tube less with Stans and he is running Slime. I have less issues loosing air. Another thing you need to look at is the shocks on both of these bikes are optimized for much lighter riders. The fork on my Stache 8 could be sent in to optimized for my weight, I just run mine at higher pressure. My cousins Mamba has a preload adjustment that does not do a bad job at making up for my weight (250# down from 300# a year ago) so I think that is pretty much a wash. One side note. The cheaper shock Rock Shock on the Mamba gives me a smoother ride then my FOX Evolution. Im sure if I had it "Pushed" it would be better, but I am trying to loose weight and it would be silly to have it modified and have to reverse it in a year or so. If it helps, my cousin paid $800 for his special ordered at our LBS in KS.


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

I am 6'3 270 and have a 2011 mamba , they can make the rims tubeless ready, they did for me, with tape and a strip w an air valve and staNS . The bike holds up well , it gets me everywhere i need to go. Its the cheapest of all of my buddies bikes but it works. I do wish I had better brakes and all the other components, but this gets the job done, plus its nice to hang with the expensive bikes and keep up just fine. Its my second year, so I wanna pay my dues , and ride the entry level bike for another season. I hear firmer fork springs make a big difference for the better, . I used to run slime and didnt notice it being any easyier to pedal with Stans tubeless..


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up a '12 Cobia in the late fall for $950. I haven't had a lot of riding time on it with all the snow, but so far it is holding up well to my 6'2" 320lb frame.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd pay up to get the Cobia over the Mamba. The Recon fork is worth it.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

The Recon fork would have to be really aired up to keep it from diving under braking and bobbing. 

I have a 12' Mamba and did an Argyle damper which allows you to adjust compression from open to lockout in clicks not jug open/locked. 

It got rid of the issues for me noted above. I liked it given the price point.


----------



## DA_GOAT (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm 6'7", 260lbs and I have a 2012 Mamba. I beat the crap out of it every weekend, and it comes back for more. With a good set of tires, it really comes alive. Current weak point is there is a little bit of play/squirm in the front end, but I chalk that up to the cheap front fork and I may end up upgrading it.

It is a little heavy to toss around, but it's perfect to learn on as I have been doing. If I ever move up to a better bike I'll have a hard time selling it. The only other thing that might be a weak spot is the wheels since you're a bit heaver than I am...


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

$999 sounds a bit high for the mamba. As far as tubeless I believe the mamba has the at850 rims and I ran those tubeless using the Stan's rim strips with no problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I was researching and found that Trek has raised prices on the Cobia. Probably all across the board. I'll throw up some links if you want. It was the Trek website and Bikepedia.


----------

